# My first offical maternity session



## bellacat (Feb 10, 2008)

A couple weeks ago my friend let me practice on her to get a shot for her Baby Shower invitations and you all gave me some great advice. SO yesterday I had my first official maternity session  She is 37 weeks expecting her 3 child. 

C&C is welcome and appreciated

These are my favorites so far...
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are a few other i have edited but not sure if i like them as much as the first 3

4. This one just didn't seem to crop right so i played with it a little





5. This one was actually my daughters idea





6. This one reminds me of a commercial for some kind of Earth Mama Organic product.





Thanks for looking


----------



## eye-capture (Feb 10, 2008)

nice shots 

It may just be me, but the color balance seems to be off in #4 and #5 with a little too much magenta.

I think if you fix that, everything else will be perfect


----------



## Feetjie (Feb 10, 2008)

I like it! Number is fine with that much magenta, but I agree that number 5 may be a tad too much magenta.
My favorite is number 4. STUNNING!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Feb 10, 2008)

OOOH NICE!  1.3 and 5 are my favorites.  I can't wait to do a maternity shoot it seems like so much fun!


----------



## bellacat (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for the feedback. I had so much fun on this session and I can't wait to take more maternity photos.

I can totally see the color is off now that you mention it so i will go back and fix that.


----------



## ddm1975 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great ideas!   I love the outdoor shoots!


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Becky!  Great job on these photos, I'm sure Mommy loved them


----------



## bellacat (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks ladies....the mom really really loved them  I even got a great referral when she showed her pregnant friend who loved the photos so much that she plans on driving 2 hours to my area so i can take her photos when she is far enough along. I say that is a pretty awesome referral


----------



## lgraysn (Feb 13, 2008)

ok


----------



## crystal_lynn (Feb 18, 2008)

I absolutely love number 1 and 3. I think you did a great job, most just need the color correction as mentioned.


----------



## 3of11 (May 14, 2008)

The only thing I would add is for #2 and #3.  In #2 her hands would look better if her fingers were not laced.  Hands look best if you can keep the fingers together.  What helps me to remember is to imitate a Barbie hand.  I think your shots are great.


----------



## AprilRamone (May 14, 2008)

Becky you've come very far in the last few months.  These look great!  I think I really like #3 the best.  The B&W looks good there and I like how she looks like she's thinking about her baby on the way


----------



## bellacat (May 15, 2008)

Wow i was not expecting this thread to pop back up again. thanks so much for your kind words April. That really means a lot to me coming from you 

3of11: Thanks for the comment on the hands. I will keep that in mind for my maternity sessions coming up this month.


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 15, 2008)

They're beautiful! I love the "mother earth" one!


----------



## bellacat (May 16, 2008)

thanks Lacy


----------



## Shark (May 16, 2008)

I like all of your photos. I'm a little color blind, so I can't really tell you if colors are off. But the shots are nice.


----------



## bellacat (May 17, 2008)

thanks


----------

